# IZMIR | Avcilar Tower | ~150m | ~492ft | 38 fl | U/C



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Avcilar Tower*
*Izmir, Turkey*

*PROPOSAL 1:*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 38fl
*ARCHITECT:* Epig Architects






























*PROPOSAL 2:*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 32 fl 
*ARCHITECT:* Epig






























*PROPOSAL 3:*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* -
*ARCHITECT:* OCADO





















*PROPOSAL 4:*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* -
*ARCHITECT:* ERZ
















































*PROPOSAL 5:*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* -
*ARCHITECT:* ERZ


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Preparation works have started:

https://tr.foursquare.com/v/martı-t...7/photos?openPhotoId=52d539f0498eb66ec4793ca4


----------



## Kutsuit (Mar 2, 2011)

The first proposal is the only one that deserves to be recognized, in my opinion. The other two proposals are quite simply horrible and not worthy of consideration.


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by myself on Tuesday February 4:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

I added 2 new proposals...


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Pictures taken by sensonicc:


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

Proposal no. 3 or 1 for me. kay:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by cancan-izmir:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

The following design won:

http://www.egedesonsoz.com/haber/Avcilar-dan-Bayrakli-ya-yeni-gokdelen-projesi-/873265


----------



## merseyside (Sep 21, 2013)

In my opinion it's the best design among the all proposals. Good choice.


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Pictures taken by cancan-izmir:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Sales office is ready:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by cancan-izmir:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by BerkeKayalar:


----------



## lobinyoo (Apr 24, 2015)

Construction starts 2015 Q2


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/116230791_W6q6VPzEwU6sRQD4GerDELPpVtpXvbRa0QWdMUC4_rI.jpg


----------

